# If you fancy a Challenge



## viporzeyez (Jun 12, 2015)

:eyebrows: I was hopeing that somebody maybe able to calculate the distance I've walked in three years.
In England I walked from Yeovil Junction train station to Westbay and along the coast to a place known as bee sands, I then walked back to Exmouth.
In Portugal I've now walked from Lisbon across to Olivenza in Spain down to Villa Nueava then back to Portugal via a tiny place called Santa Leonardo and on to Pedro Gao Grande.
Now I've walked from Beja to Ferreira do Alentejo to Ervidel, Aljastrel, Castro Verde and I'm now in Almadover.

:confused2: It would be great to know Roughtly how far this is Thanks


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

viporzeyez said:


> :eyebrows: I was hopeing that somebody maybe able to calculate the distance I've walked in three years.
> In England I walked from Yeovil Junction train station to Westbay and along the coast to a place known as bee sands, I then walked back to Exmouth.
> In Portugal I've now walked from Lisbon across to Olivenza in Spain down to Villa Nueava then back to Portugal via a tiny place called Santa Leonardo and on to Pedro Gao Grande.
> Now I've walked from Beja to Ferreira do Alentejo to Ervidel, Aljastrel, Castro Verde and I'm now in Almadover.
> ...


Plot your route on google maps and it will tell you the exact distance down to a mile!


----------



## viporzeyez (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice1 cheers


----------

